# To illustrate that some pistol/ammo combos just don’t agree



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Often posts on forums or Facebook groups will be created where someone gets a new pistol and takes it straight to the range, but they end up disappointed in accuracy. Some more seasoned shooters will often chime in with a question about what load is being used and if any other other loads were tried. The original poster puts up info on "X brand, Y grain" ammo, and then the comments come in, that "X brand, Y grain ammo is crap, and others will reply that they get stellar results with "X brand, Y grain".

Here is an illustration of how each shooter may have genuinely mixed results. Today I fired Aguila 124gr FMJ out of three different pistols. First was my CZ P07 which has never demonstrated a trait of being picky, and it generally likes 124gr ammo. But these groups were not up to what I expect from the P07, nor were they as good as what I had just gotten with American Eagle 115gr FMJ and a few Winchester Ranger 127gr +P HP at the same distance, from the same shooter.



Since I had a couple other pistols along I figured I could try the Aguila 124 in them and see if it was a bad lot.

Nope, the Walther P99AS and Beretta Px4 Compact both did better with it, and the Beretta seemed to really like it.



Lessons:

- If a pistol does not perform well with one brand of ammo, try others.
- Just because one pistol doesn't run it well, doesn't mean the ammo is necessarily bad.
- Just because one person had a bad experience with a particular load doesn't mean others could not have had good results with the same ammo. And the inverse is also possible.
- Results from production lot to production lot can vary as well. (I know I've produced better groups with the CZ and Aguila 124gr in the past.)


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Every barrel is it's own entity. Pistol, rifle, even shotguns. Not surprising and why we match the ammo to the barrel.
Good example.

On a different note, but as you observed, my Grendel load is with a powder that many said to steer clear of. I get sub inch groups at 100 and 1 1/2 inch at 200. Hard to knock that.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

LostinTexas said:


> Every barrel is it's own entity. Pistol, rifle, even shotguns. Not surprising and why we match the ammo to the barrel.
> Good example.
> 
> On a different note, but as you observed, my Grendel load is with a powder that many said to steer clear of. I get sub inch groups at 100 and 1 1/2 inch at 200. Hard to knock that.


+1


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have said this for years. When I pick a self defense round for a gun - I usually try 3 of my usual choices. Not all the time - but quite often... I will find that a gun shoots 1 brand of JHP better than another. And by better, I mean more accurately.

I then make a notation on the computer file that I use to track the # of rounds fired thru each gun. I notate the particular brand of self defense round to use with that gun.

Many people only function check a gun with a type of ammo. I ALSO check for accuracy.

For example - I have a PX 4 compact. If I shoot WWB thru it - the groups and accuracy suck. It doesn't hit POA, and the groups are all over the place. But, if I shoot Blazer Brass or Blazer Aluminum thru that exact same PX4 - it shoots fantastically. Small groups, and exactly where I am aiming at... None of my other guns have that issue with FMJ rounds like that, except that 1 gun. But, most DO have a preference for a particular JHP round (1 being more accurate than another).

I also had a Beretta CX4 carbine before (actually, I previously owned 2). If I shot Blazer Brass thru the gun - it would not group at all. If I remember right, Blazer Brass is not really plated. They put a coating on the round instead of plating the lead. And, with the added velocity of the 16" barrel, the round started to fragment and spin when shot thru the longer barreled CX4. But any other plated FMJ round didn't do that. Also, Gold Dot actually shot to the side of POA when using an optic on that CX4. But, Critical Defense and Guard Dog ammo shot POA to where I zeroed the carbine for target ammo. Go figure.

So yes - many people don't realize all these issues... They just want the ammo to feed.

My 3 choices of a self defense round are usually 124gr Gold Dot (NOT +P), 124gr Hydrashok or 115gr Critical Defense. I try all 3 and see which gives me the most center hits.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Shipwreck, I have a old spread sheet/word doc I use for a range log. It is a mess. Is there any known user friendly setup I can get to track ammo usage, firearm testing log? 
I plan on cleaning mine up but wanted to ask others if there is anything out there for this.
Rick


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rickclark28 said:


> Shipwreck, I have a old spread sheet/word doc I use for a range log. It is a mess. Is there any known user friendly setup I can get to track ammo usage, firearm testing log?
> I plan on cleaning mine up but wanted to ask others if there is anything out there for this.
> Rick


Honestly, I have just use a word document since around 2005. So, I don't know.

I just enter the date, press the tab key, and type the number of rounds. I then change the total # fired every time I make a new entry. If there is a problem, I notate it. If I changed sights or something, I notate that as well. And, I usually summarize the brand of ammo.

If I sell a gun, I copy and paste the entire entry down to the bottom of that document.

I never forget to add to it after a range trip.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks! I am just going to clean my doc up and keep it. I have been lucky enough to have kept all my range data and will keep doing the same. 
PEACE FAVOR YOUR SWORD!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

rickclark28 said:


> Shipwreck, I have a old spread sheet/word doc I use for a range log. It is a mess. Is there any known user friendly setup I can get to track ammo usage, firearm testing log?
> I plan on cleaning mine up but wanted to ask others if there is anything out there for this.
> Rick


You are doing much better than most. I use one for my load data. I also used on for my MC maintenance log and cost of ownership.
I almost never change my pistol. When I do it is with a very established second choice. I recently bought a new pistol in a caliber I just don't care for, but prosperity dictates having a couple of them around. It shoots everything just fine that I have fed it. I lean on 124 for the caliber, but this one has had a steady diet of Ranger 147.
I am growing to like that stuff. Many reviewers don't but it's their playground. This stuff does everything it should. It just penetrates a little more than the "Optimal" is supposed to be in some barrels, something else I like about it.
Anyhoo, a spread sheet is going to be your best and fastest reference material. It can be a PITA to keep up if you don't stay with it, but many would love to have such data if they jump around on ammo. No matter what sort of "Data Base" you think would be an end all, it still takes the ammount of input. Perhaps if you were to go into dtail of what you are looking for, someone may be along to tell you how to program that into your Excel. Word might even do it.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Y'all are high tech. I just got myself a spiral bound notebook. I keep a "notes" page at the beginning of each section, and just a running round count so I know when to change things like springs and such. 
I will take note of stoppages or failures, modifications to the firearm, preferred loads, etc.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

You are doing better than me. I just keep a little notepad with number of rounds, type of ammo, and give a letter grade of how I felt that gun shot that ammo with me behind the trigger. I have found that if I keep info filtered down to the essential, important stuff(other than anomalies which I go into detail on), it's easier and I'm more likely to remember it. That being said, I don't compete and long distance stuff that's more detailed than elevation, windage, and "feel" is over my head.


----------

